# mini disk benefits



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

"more" board flex. Really the "best" thing is that the disc is often one of the heaviest components of a binding. So mini's are lighter.

Didn't feel a difference in the Rides cause they're still all metal. Raidens are just a hair softer side to side.


----------

